# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Вопросы по электронной музыке

## Архимаг

Когда-то я писал студентам еще слова и музыку, к сожалению они не оставили записей.
Сейчас я выложил некоторые тексты в своей теме в разделе "Поэзия", а вот как быть с музыкой?
Студентам-то я музыку просто напел голосом, а аранжировка - просто сказал, вот тут гитара вау-вау, а тут барабаны бум, а тут бас вступает. Ну и наполовину они сами сделали аранжировку, ориентируясь на мои слова скорее как на стиль и ритм, а не полностью аранжировку.

Но раз выложил тексты, хочется выложить и музыку.
А как?
У меня давно есть программа кейквалк, но она заточена в основном под миди-клавиатуру, которой у меня нет во-первых и во-вторых на которой еще уметь играть надо.
На другом форуме посоветовали магик мюзик, скачал... там готовые "кубики" с семплами... которые не имеют ничего общего с той мелодией, которую хотел бы написать.

Может кто опытный посоветует компьютерную программу, в которой основную мелодию можно написать нотами (мышкой), так, чтобы прямо в момент касания мышкой я бы и звук слышал (какой высоты, какой длительности) и прямо в момент написания корректировал - выше, ниже, чуть длиннее...
А потом как раз надо что-то вроде кубиков-инструментов - чтобы придать некую аранжировку, но дело в том, что готовый "кубик" "мертвый"... то есть аранжировка должна идти вообще-то в русле основной мелодии, а не выдавать раз и навсегда заданные пару нот, как в кубиках Магика.
Т.е. что-то вроде программы - автоаккомпаниатора, кто посоветует?

----------


## Лев

http://www.redbull.com/ru/ru/music/s...bmb-7-programs
https://www.google.ru/?gws_rd=ssl#ne...BC%D0%BC%D1%8B

----------


## Димитрий

> Может кто опытный посоветует компьютерную программу, в которой основную мелодию можно написать нотами (мышкой), так, чтобы прямо в момент касания мышкой я бы и звук слышал (какой высоты, какой длительности) и прямо в момент написания корректировал - выше, ниже, чуть длиннее...
> А потом как раз надо что-то вроде кубиков-инструментов - чтобы придать некую аранжировку, но дело в том, что готовый "кубик" "мертвый"... то есть аранжировка должна идти вообще-то в русле основной мелодии, а не выдавать раз и навсегда заданные пару нот, как в кубиках Магика.


*Архимаг*, зачем тебе такой геморрой- мышкой тыкать? Это всё равно, что огород детской лопаткой перекапывать.  :Grin: Возьми мало мальскую миди клаву и пиши по-человечьи в своё удовольствие  :Yes4:

----------

